

EA Acquires BioWare and Pandemic Game Studios - palish
http://investor.ea.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=88189&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1061844&highlight=

======
far33d
$750m in cash and stock... not bad.

------
thehigherlife
for games that isn't very good news.

